# I want to find a red and yellow male betta



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

... And name him Iron Man/Tony Stark.

xD

I've never seen a red and yellow betta though.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

My son would totally love this!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

from what I've read yellow is caused by a mutation of the red gene which is why you don't see both in a betta


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

What about gold/red??


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Red and gold will probably be as close as you get.

yellow and red are the same layer, yellow being the gene for non-red.


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

Very interesting about coloration-- I've been looking for a nice "Cambodian" female for my red veiltail soon. "Cambodian" to me is cream body, red fins. I can't remember seeing males this color around here.{Central Florida}. CJD


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Pitluvs said:


> What about gold/red??


YES.
-points at it-
Iron Man.
x3


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Captain Jim Dandy said:


> Very interesting about coloration-- I've been looking for a nice "Cambodian" female for my red veiltail soon. "Cambodian" to me is cream body, red fins. I can't remember seeing males this color around here.{Central Florida}. CJD


A Cambodian can have any colour fins, as long as the body is pale.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Bombalurina said:


> A Cambodian can have any colour fins, as long as the body is pale.


I like blue ones. x3
Ooo, and purple ones.


----------

